# Visual Logic Question



## pyro1128 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm having a little problem in knowing how to use the IF condition properly in visual logic. So, how do i use it? What do i type in? Because I always keep getting errors.


----------



## pyro1128 (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, an update, I got it working but I probably did something wrong, it keeps saying "Player 1 wins" even though I did it as Player 1 = Scissors, Player 2 = Scissors or any other combination. Can you give me a clue of what I did wrong?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello pyro1128

I was hoping someone else would be in a better position to comment than I.

Just as a sanity check, from what I can see the logic (for the game) makes sense and everything looks good. 

Have you been able to solve this?


----------



## pyro1128 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm already past this, and i got it working now. I already made a level further but I'm stuck again. So, my problem is I'm supposed to get the total amount of odd and even numbers I entered. I already know how to differentiate an odd and an even in a flowchart(To confirm, is it N % 2 = 0)? but I'm supposed to get the total number of odd and even numbers entered. I have to enter 5 numbers. I'm supposed to use a loop right? If yes, then what kind of loop?While Loop or For Loop? How do i use it?



The original problem in case you didn't understand what I said:

Create a flowchart that will input 'x' numbers and output how many of the numbers entered are odd or even.


----------



## pyro1128 (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, so I already did it. But I need to know how I can enter letters in an IF condition. I need to know the amount of consonants and vowels entered.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello pyro1128, unfortunately I cannot get a hold of Visual Logic to help you with this (as it looks like you have to pay for the program?) , you do seem to be making very good progress so keep it up and good luck.


----------

